# Which forum to post



## Rossy (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a question about making a large orchestral vst purchase (well for me) and was wondering which forum to post it in. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 1, 2020)

Sample Talk:





Sample Talk


General discussion area all about samples, sample libraries, virtual instruments, synths, players and such.




vi-control.net





It's a common topic, so you might want to scan through the history in that sub-forum.


----------



## Rossy (Apr 1, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Sample Talk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

